# Applicant Unemployed - UK Spouse Visa



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, 
I have a quick question. I am sponsoring my wife (applicant) for Uk spouse visa. My wife is currently unemployed and living with her parents. 

In the online application form should I choose "unemployed" or "supported by spouse/partner/other" ? 

If the applicant is unemployed, would I have to give any explaination ? or would that affect her spouse visa application ? 

Thanks


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Supported by yourself.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*No*

I was unemployed and was granted a Spouse visa. It is obviously difficult to get a job when your intention is ultimately to move abroad. As long as you meet the Financial requirement as her Sponsor, that is all that matters.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, and what did you answer for the question "How long you intend to stay in the UK" ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The usual answer is the length of your initial visa, which is 33 months (or 30).


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

great. Thanks Joppa


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm unemployed and living with my parents but my husband also sent me money for sustenance. 

Since the question asks 'whats your current working status?', stating unemployed is more correct than supported by spouse?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I don't think it matters at all, applicant's employment status has no bearing on whether the visa will be issued in situations like this. But yes, I'd put unemployed.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ashkevron said:


> I don't think it matters at all, applicant's employment status has no bearing on whether the visa will be issued in situations like this. But yes, I'd put unemployed.


Agree ..... unemployed is the answer.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ithinkin said:


> Supported by yourself.


I don't agree with this ..... unless the sponsor is actually financially supporting the applicant so the applicant has no need to work the answer is unemployed.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Agree ..... unemployed is the answer.


I hope someone somewhere some day has enough courage to put something along the lines of "fire-eater" or "polar bear relationship counselor" just to see if that gets completely ignored and they get a visa or a 10 year ban


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a serious matter to lie on visa application. They won't see the joke and you are likely to get a ban.


----------

